# xbox360 Controller Wireless Adapter kaputt?



## Mitchpuken (28. Januar 2014)

Hi,

wollte mal wieder meinen xbox360 controller für windows nutzen und muss den aber erst wieder installieren. Das Problem das ich dabei habe ist, dass der Wireless Adapter nicht leuchtet. Leider lies sich mit google das Problem nicht lösen. Beim allerersten Installationsversuchs kam auch die Meldung in der Taskleiste, dass das Gerät einsatzbereit ist. Der Controller selbst wird unter "Geräte und Drucker" als "xbox360 controller play and charge kit" erkannt.
Der Lösungsansatz mit der Gerätemanager und suchen lassen bzw Treiber selbst zu wählen ist ohne Erfolg. Haben alle möglichen Arten von zuerst das und dann das und dann installieren oder andersrum durch. Treiber neu geladen und auch von CD, wobei es die selben sind laut der Meldung welche kommt. Den kleinen Button am Controller zum syncen haben ich gesehen. Nur mit Kabel welches dabei ist, um den Controller zu laden (keine Batterien) klappt es auch nicht.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich noch versuchen könnte und kann mir gerade nur vorstellen, dass der Wireless Adapter kaputt ist


----------



## DSHPB (28. Januar 2014)

Haaaalt!

Über das Play & Charge Kit wird keine Eingabe übertragen, sondern nur geladen, während du spielen kannst.

Hast du wirklich den Empfänger dafür? -> Dann muss du im Gerätemanager ihn als "Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver" installieren, kann dir grad leider nicht ausführlich schreiben wie das geht, bin auf der Arbeit. Bei mir wurd der Empfänger nicht richtig erkannt, nach der Treiberinstallation ging's dann.

Gruß - ich bleib dran und ggf. such ich in der Mittagspause mal die Anleitung dazu raus.

- Das hier ist der Empfänger, den hast du aber und auch dran?
XBOX 360 WIRELESS RECEIVER ADAPTER für PC CONTROLLER NEU | eBay

Bei dem muss auch das Licht unten blinken. Sonst mal Treiberinstallation versuchen oder halt gucken ob der Empfänger überhaupt erkannt wird. Sonst einen neuen, kost ja kaum was^^ 13,- inkl. Versand....


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. Januar 2014)

Hi DSHPB, ok danke für der Aufklärung zur Funktion des Kabels, wusste ich noch nicht, hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie probiert. Der Empfänger war beim Controller dabei und ist vom Mediamarkt oder Gamestop. Auf meinem Adapter steht aber nicht xbox360 sondern Microsoft. So sieht der aus XBOX 360 WIRELESS RECEIVER ADAPTER FÜR PC CONTROLLER | eBay
Im Gerätemanager wird weder etwas von Microsoft noch ein unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt, meine 5 Logitech Eingabegeräte aber sehr wohl.

Adapter für 13€ in Deutschland, in Österreich 23€ ohne Versand und nicht erhältlich laut geizhals. Amazon auch doppelt so teuer^^ Wäre das wirklich der Fall, neues Kit kaufen und alten Controller verschenken oder als Ersatz behalten (oder kann man mit 1 Adapter 2 Controller am PC nutzen?)

Klasse danke, bin dann aber leider selber erst sehr spät Abends wieder zuhause zum Testen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Januar 2014)

Tja ... das auf dem oben gezeigten XBox-Receiver nicht Microsoft drauf steht, mag daran liegen das er nicht von Microsoft ist, sondern von einem Dritthersteller! 

Anstatt dir dieses vermeintliche Billigangebot zu holen, kaufe dir lieber einen neuen Wireless Controller für Windows, dann hast du zwei Controller und kannst mit deinen Kumpels gemeinsam am PC zocken.

PS: Ja natürlich gehen zwei Controller mit diesem Adapter ... es gehen sogar 4!


----------



## Quake2008 (28. Januar 2014)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hi DSHPB, ok danke für der Aufklärung zur Funktion des Kabels, wusste ich noch nicht, hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie probiert. Der Empfänger war beim Controller dabei und ist vom Mediamarkt oder Gamestop. Auf meinem Adapter steht aber nicht xbox360 sondern Microsoft. So sieht der aus XBOX 360 WIRELESS RECEIVER ADAPTER FÜR PC CONTROLLER | eBay
> Im Gerätemanager wird weder etwas von Microsoft noch ein unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt, meine 5 Logitech Eingabegeräte aber sehr wohl.
> 
> Adapter für 13€ in Deutschland, in Österreich 23€ ohne Versand und nicht erhältlich laut geizhals. Amazon auch doppelt so teuer^^ Wäre das wirklich der Fall, neues Kit kaufen und alten Controller verschenken oder als Ersatz behalten (oder kann man mit 1 Adapter 2 Controller am PC nutzen?)
> ...




Scheint kein Orginal zu sein. Nur mit Glitzeraufkleber von MS ist es ein Orginal und Nein man braucht für einen Controller einen Receiver. Ich habe mir z.B den Kabelgebundenen Kontroller gekauft, der hat mehr Platz, weil das Akku Pack wegfällt braucht keine Batterien und die 3,5 Meter Kabel reichen mir aus.


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. Januar 2014)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Scheint kein Orginal zu sein. Nur mit Glitzeraufkleber von MS ist es ein Orginal und Nein man braucht für einen Controller einen Receiver. Ich habe mir z.B den Kabelgebundenen Kontroller gekauft, der hat mehr Platz, weil das Akku Pack wegfällt braucht keine Batterien und die 3,5 Meter Kabel reichen mir aus.


 Uhmm, ja  Der Sticker ist bei mir auf der Rückseite  Ich habe mir den wireless Controller gekauft, weil das Kabel nicht reicht, wenn ich am TV zocke.

Wieso ihr jetzt so darauf rumhackt, was mir keinster Weise weiterhilft, scheint dann wohl mir eher nicht wirklich original. Hatte das auch nur deswegen gepostet, weil ich dachte wegen dem Preis und dass ich für originalen Controller auch ein originalen Adapter brauche, dass es Nachbauten gibt ist mir schon bekannt. Soll ich jetzt Fotos von den einzelnen Teilen machen? Den Controller benutze ich schon seit 2 Jahren ohne einen Mucks und jetzt wollte/musste ich eben dafür erst mal Treiber nach der Windowsinstallation neu machen und der wireless Adapter "leuchtet" eben nicht mehr. Dachte mir auch erst, dass ich was falsche machen beim Installieren. Kann mir eben nur schwer vorstellen, dass er vom rumliegen kaputt gegangen sein könnte.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Januar 2014)

Hast du schon mal versucht den Adapter an einem anderen USB Port zu betreiben? Oder Im Gerätemanager den Treiber runter und neu installieren. Wenn ich meinen Empfänger einstecke dann leuchtet die grüne LED sofort und der Treiber installiert sich automatisch. Im Gerätemanager kommt dann XBOX 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows.


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Januar 2014)

Hi gh0st76,

USB Ports alle probiert. Im Gerätemanager taucht der Adpater eben nich auf, weder mit Namen noch als unbekanntes Gerät, automatisch installieren tut sich auch nichts und da erst nichtmal leuchtet habe ich been den Verdacht, dass das Teil defekt sein könnte.


----------



## DSHPB (29. Januar 2014)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hi gh0st76,
> 
> USB Ports alle probiert. Im Gerätemanager taucht der Adpater eben nich auf, weder mit Namen noch als unbekanntes Gerät, automatisch installieren tut sich auch nichts und da erst nichtmal leuchtet habe ich been den Verdacht, dass das Teil defekt sein könnte.


 
Denke auch, dass der defekt ist. Probier am WE ruhig nochmal an nem anderen PC aber das wird nichts bringen (da bin ich mir sehr, sehr sicher, hast ja alle Ports durch, sonst stimmt mit deinem PC was nicht )


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Januar 2014)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hi gh0st76,
> 
> USB Ports alle probiert. Im Gerätemanager taucht der Adpater eben nich auf, weder mit Namen noch als unbekanntes Gerät, automatisch installieren tut sich auch nichts und da erst nichtmal leuchtet habe ich been den Verdacht, dass das Teil defekt sein könnte.


 
Der wird dann wohl hinüber sein. Ist das Kabel vielleicht irgendwo gebrochen? Das könnte man vielleicht noch reparieren.


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Januar 2014)

Auch nicht, schön mit Kabelbinder zusammen lag das Teil im Regal.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Januar 2014)

Dann scheint der wohl platt zu sein. Da hilft dann nur ein neuer.


----------



## black_ace (28. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß, der Thread ist schon alt, aber da ich grade das gleiche Problem hatte, teile ich mal meine Lösung: 
Wenn du den Receiver öffnest (die Hälften sind nur zusammengesteckt, mit einem Messer funktioniert es am Besten) und die Platine herausnimmst, findest du auf der Unterseite eine kleine Sicherung (SMD, mit "F1" beschriftet).  
Lass die von einem Fachmann tauschen, dann sollte das Teil wieder Funktionieren. 
Alternativ ***!!!NICHT EMPFOHLEN!!!*** kann man die auch einfach überbrücken.


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Zerlegt habe ich das Teil tatsächlich, aber dann auch gleich verworfen


----------

